
The Sketchy Database: Learning to Retrieve Badly Drawn Bunnies - mihau
http://sketchy.eye.gatech.edu/
======
norikki
So if someone sketched something that hadnt been sketched before it wouldnt
find an image for it. Not nearly as interesting at it seemed at first.

------
donpark
nice although keywords and photos are more practical query methods than
sketches which are harder to input and thus less expressive (i.e. sketch of a
bear returning teddy bears and not real bears).

~~~
cesis
There definately are a lot of applications for scetch based retrievals as some
features are hard to describe eg. a landmark from a specific angle etc.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Communication between people who speak different languages that aren't
commonly known.

------
ljf
Great to site but the title is all wrong, these aren't photo realistic images
from drawings, this is taking a sketch, classifying it and trying to find a
similar photo.

From the site

Abstract We present the Sketchy database, the first large-scale collection of
sketch-photo pairs. We ask crowd workers to sketch particular photographic
objects sampled from 125 categories and acquire 75,471 sketches of 12,500
objects. The Sketchy database gives us fine-grained associations between
particular photos and sketches, and we use this to train cross-domain
convolutional networks which embed sketches and photographs in a common
feature space. We use our database as a benchmark for fine-grained retrieval
and show that our learned representation significantly outperforms both hand-
crafted features as well as deep features trained for sketch or photo
classification. Beyond image retrieval, we believe the Sketchy database opens
up new opportunities for sketch and image understanding and synthesis.

~~~
DanielleMolloy
This is a recent paper that actually creates photos from sketches of faces,
using deep nets:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.03073](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.03073)

Figure 4 does this for self portraits of some famous artists.

~~~
aab0
You could probably apply the same code. The dataset ("acquire 75,471 sketches
of 12,500 objects") sounds adequate, and if not, can be boosted by first
training a CNN to do photo->sketch (throwing away information is usually
easier than imagining it) and using that to boost the dataset for
sketch->photo.

------
ageofwant
My vagina drawing skills, while not effective, did not disappoint.

